# Starting moss on rocks in dry start, few questions



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

So this is my first attempt of ever doing anything with a dry start, so I scaped the sand in my tank, chopped up the xmas moss fine and spread it on lava rocks and then got a few big pieces of lava rock and secured some riccia down with plastic netting. It's in a 20gal with 2 T8 bulbs over top with a glass top sitting on top to keep it sealed. I can moisture on the walls of the tank, so it seems sealed. I got a spray bottle and put a bit of high nitrate water from my turtle tank, and some Seachem Flourish in the bottle and been spraying it.

How long should I wait, just until I can pickup a rock and the moss seems attacked? I assume I should rinse off each rock beforehand to get any loose moss that didn't attach. 

It smells a a bit stagnant in there. When I got to fill the tank, should I rinse it really good again and rinse out my sand again?


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you flood tank yet?

If so how long did you wait to flood and what were the results? I left moss on some rocks for a week and the moss did not really stick well after flooding.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

this should help this does work
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/82384/one-way-to-attach-mini-fissidens-on-the-rock-or-carpet


----------



## Erica (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm planning on trying to do a dry start with moss on lava rock as well. How is is going for you so far? Any tips?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I've done a dry start with some flame moss and some driftwood so the procedure should be similar. Just sprinkle the moss onto the rock, spray it moist with a spray bottle, then have some patience and wait for it to attach. The moss should attach after a month or so. Just keep the humidity up and the moss should transition to it's emergent form and attach.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I gave up. I don't have the patience. lol. Toke the moss lava rocks, covered them in pantry hose mesh to hold it down so it can grow through eventually and filled it.

I don't think I have the patience for emersed.


----------



## Erica (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh no...not what I hoped to hear, lol. I tried moss rocks before, tying the moss down with nylon mesh, and I just didn't like the way they turned out. In that time, the moss happily attached to some other rocks they were near even though I didn't want it to, so I thought it would attach pretty quickly to lava rock. I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I did use flame moss and it didn't attach fully. I think it depends on the moss.


----------



## Erica (Dec 16, 2010)

Java moss was the moss I had before that attached to nearby rocks, but I planned on using flame for this second attempt. I'll probably give the dry start a try and then get impatient like GeToChKn and do something else, lol.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Check a journal called "gorillas in the mist"


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You could always try using super glue gel to attach the moss. Just put a few dabs on your rocks, sprinkle with the moss, and spray with water. It should give you a temporary hold until your moss grows in and covers the unsightly dried glue.


----------

